# Is this frame hung to high?



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

My wife and I decorated our guest room, but a few people had mentioned the frame above the bed seems really high.

We hung it slightly higher so if you were to sit up in bed you wouldn't hit your head on it.

The frame is 7" from the ceiling and 20" from the top of the headboard (at center). When I sit up in bed it's about 4" above my head (and I'm pretty short).

What is your opinion? Should we lower it?


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

It does look high. I just checked our master bedroom. We have 7 1/2' ceilings. With a picture frame that is 24" deep, it is 12" from the ceiling and 12" from the headboard. But our headboard is taller than yours. My vote: Lower it some.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

IMO it's too high.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks fine to me. Hung too high is in the eye of the beholder, and also depends on how tall everyone is, that visits your place.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you entertain lots of people in your bedroom? Chances are, you are going to be the only ones that see it. It does look a little high to me though.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Lower it 2 1/2 to 3 inches.


----------



## Edward.L (Mar 25, 2014)

The picture is nice, but the frame is really hung too high


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

I have 9' ceilings so I hang my pictures higher. Mother inlaw always makes comments. I don't care I like them higher.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sometimes, you need to hang them higher...I have paintings
hung high over my tv unit in the family room. To me it looks good,
others may think it looks 'not right?" but, I had no choice;
if I had a choice like the OP does, I would hang them slightly lower.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My vote is to lower it. It looks too close to your ceiling. 

Very nice guest room.

I almost bought that same picture.


----------



## ColePenner (May 17, 2014)

I would definitely lower it - looking good other than that though.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

The bride told me you should be able to stand in front of a picture and not tilt your head to see the center. Works for me.


----------



## ashleyjohn (May 20, 2014)

Yup it is too high.


----------



## HardwareHabitat (Jun 17, 2014)

If you pile pillows on the bed, the height might be fine. But as is, I'd say lower it just a tad


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a higher head board....your existing one looks too short compared to the posts.


----------



## rckdng (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like it needs to be about a foot lower


----------



## kj123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Search on the net.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, I think it is too high and there is more space between bed and that frame. This frame is too beautiful, but you have to reduce the distance between the bed and frame.


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

I think it's too high, but! Why not put a little shelf underneath it?


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

I think it is in the right place, you said if you lower it, it will hurt in your head while sitting and that will look really bad. I think you don't need to lower that art.


----------



## Frames4Less (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes it should be lowered a little bit. The rule of thumb is a frame should be hung at eye level. For beds I like when they're hung in place of a backboard (but not too low).


----------

